
White House open-sourcing the code for Facebook Messenger bot - coloneltcb
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/10/13/removing-barriers-constituent-conversations
======
solidr53
idk but using drupal to create messenger bot is like using Wordpress to make
neural network.

